# Martin D15



## airkeith

I have a Martin D15 that I bought several years ago, it's never been played. Anyone have an idea of its worth? Still in the hard top case.... Thanks!


----------



## surfspeck

If it's a solid mahogany with a satin finish probably $1000 -$1200, if it's in really good condition and an older D-15 (pre 2000) at the higher end of the range or a little more


----------



## airkeith

It's about 8 years old. I wanted to learn to play but that isn't happening... Perhaps I'll hold on to it, for that some day... Seems like a waste, it's in its case, opened a few times to peck on, tune, etc.... Thanks


----------



## fishingcacher

A new one from Martin is 1200 so a used one I would guess about 1000


----------



## airkeith

I'm getting comfortable with the fact that I will never learn to play this guitar, so it's for sale in case anyone is interested in it. New condition, never played, eh that's right. Think it's a 2007 or close to. Please PM me if you want it. Thanks.


----------



## Storyville

If you go to eBay "sold" you will see that they are selling between $550.00-$850.00.


----------



## airkeith

Sale or Trade
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=16466610#post16466610
Thanks -


----------

